# This weekend?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

What did everyone do this weekend?


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Went to the ranch in Mt. Home, Texas and did some shootin'.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Did some scouting for Elk and Deer, a little reloading, some shooting, hung a couple of security doors for a buddy, did some work on the truck and just relaxed. :mrgreen:


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Yard work,yard work and more yard work. My punishment for having the nicest lawn on the block. Before you ask, yes I was packing.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yardwork today. amd just watched some tv..

Yesterday, grocery shopping, took wife to piano lessons, killed some time at the gun store, had parents over for dinner, and rented a DVD.

Boring, boring, boring... I'm just waiting for my slide to be returned after it is hard chromed, and then its range time


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Worked most of the weekend. Did go the Ranch Saturday to check the cattle, but didn't fire a shot.


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

Went to the lake! :mrgreen:


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice, where are the rest of the pics? :mrgreen:


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

Can't post 'em here! :smt077 


:smt082 :smt082


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

tease :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Nice & quiet...*

Did yard yard too... grilled some shrimp & hung out with the wife & boy. Nice relaxing & quiet. BUT next weekend is gonna be sweeet, the wifey & boy are goin down to Orlando for the weekend and IT WILL BE JUST ME & THE DOG for 3 days..WAA HOOOO ...And heres my plan so far...
A.The gun shows in town & I'M GOING SHOPPING.
B. Gonna fire up thr grill.
C. Watch guy shot'em ups all weekend.
D. Gonna go to the range.
So far....that's it


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

Shipwreck's gonna puke!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

MissouriMule said:


> Shipwreck's gonna puke!


Why's that?


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> heres my plan so far...
> A.The gun shows in town & I'M GOING SHOPPING.
> B. Gonna fire up thr grill.
> C. Watch guy shot'em ups all weekend.
> ...


Sounds like a great weekend! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

MissouriMule said:


> Can't post 'em here! :smt077
> 
> :smt082 :smt082


Thats what PMs are for:smt077 :smt077


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I worked Sat.

Yesterday, took the little lady to church, loaded a mess of .45s. Went to a buddies house cooked some pheasant, deer steak, corn on the cob.......YUMMY.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Saturday morning found me having to go to the bank. I let too much money pile up at home, and my wife had emptied her bank and rolled up near a hundred dollars worth of coins. This requires an in-bank visit, can't utilize an ATM thing.

From the bank then to the range, working out some .44 Special loads. Also visit with an old friend of mine.

Grabbed a quick snack for lunch and dropped in at the gun shop for some powder and browsing. Stopped by an AutoZone for some stuff and a Home Depot for a pair of corner clamps.

Came home and cleaned my guns and straightened up my shop a little.

Go in and clean up, really clean up, you know. Saturday night my wife and I have a standing date. We get dressed up and go out to a Mexican restaurant, El Porton, here in Memphis.

Sunday morning breakfast, my weekly egg with Canadian bacon, biscuits and blackberry preserves. Luxurious Sunday morning shave. Sunday School and Church. Homecoming Sunday, dinner in the fellowship hall, and a visiting men's quartet for a 1:00 pm Service. Good Gospel music.

Yesterday evening I made choclate sodas for us and snacks for supper.

Bob Wright


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

MissouriMule said:


> Went to the lake! :mrgreen:


Which one are you? Left or right?


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm to the right.


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Thats what PMs are for:smt077 :smt077


Ha ha! But what would you tell the little lady? :smt077


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Why's that?


Because 2400 was layin' it on a little thick! :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

MissouriMule said:


> Because 2400 was layin' it on a little thick! :smt082 :smt082


yep :smt082


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

To answer the question, I removed a spacer from the throttle body on my car, shot 250 rounds with my XD9 and 100 rounds with my XD45. Other than that, laid around being lazy.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

I took the award for official lazy boy of the weekend. I get so lazy on hot days.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Yard work. :smt011


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I watched the grass grow:watching:


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

scooter said:


> I watched the grass grow:watching:


Good work if you can get it. :smt023


----------



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

Let's see...

Got rear ended on friday when riding with my g/f in her car to the fish store to pick up some new ones for the aquarium. (after work so that's def the weekend )

Saturday I had to wake up at 5 am to take her to work. Woke up again at 9 to pick her up and take her to get a rental car, went back to bed and got up around noon and cut the grass. Took the g/f out to dinner then rented movies.

Sunday I worked on a speech for my public speaking class all day.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

So basically your w/e started out bad and went rapidly downhill from there:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

Exactly. :smt022


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

MissouriMule said:


> Ha ha! But what would you tell the little lady? :smt077


Very true, I'm just funnin' with ya you know....:smt077


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Very true, I'm just funnin' with ya you know....:smt077


Likely story.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

MissouriMule said:


> Likely story.


So post more pics then...


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> So post more pics then...


What would you like? :smt083


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

The ones that would get *jwkimber45* in trouble with his lady but since you post them in a group forum, he'll be ok and the rest of us will be ok.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

MissouriMule said:


> What would you like? :smt083


<perk pics?> More pics please. :smt048 :smt048


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

2400 said:


> <perk pics?> More pics please. :smt048 :smt048


2400, I already PM'ed you all the good ones! :smt077

You've seen it all.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

MissouriMule said:


> 2400, I already PM'ed you all the good ones! :smt077
> 
> You've seen it all.


OH YEAH!!!!! The green string bikini was awesome!! :drooling: :drooling:


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

2400 said:


> OH YEAH!!!!! The green string bikini was awesome!! :drooling: :drooling:


Thanks! You are so sweet! 

You mean the lime green one or the darker one?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U gotta post those for everyone now :mrgreen:


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> U gotta post those for everyone now :mrgreen:


Just use your imagination....:smt077

Think I scared off jwkimber45!


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

MissouriMule said:


> Thanks! You are so sweet!
> 
> You mean the lime green one or the darker one?


The dark green was nice but the Lime Green one showed off your "assets" much better. :smt033 :smt106


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

2400 said:


> The dark green was nice but the Lime Green one showed off your "assets" much better. :smt033 :smt106


You dog! \"doggy:


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

MissouriMule said:


> You dog! \"doggy:


:smt077 :smt077


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Now, the REAL question is: What WILL you do NEXT weekend!?!


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*I can't wait for next weekend....*



DennyCrane said:


> Now, the REAL question is: What WILL you do NEXT weekend!?!


Next weekend will be NICE FOR ME. It will be just me & the dog for 3 whole days. Wifey & boy goin outta town & leavin me home HOO YAHHH...
Goin to the Gunshow (happenS to be one 15TH & 16th up in Tally) and look for an XD & maybe a HOME DEFENSE shotgun. Go to the range. Watch shootem action up movies all weekend. Par~take in some adult beverages & Upmanns. And Grill some food... :smt028


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

DennyCrane said:


> Now, the REAL question is: What WILL you do NEXT weekend!?!


Berretta Range Day and a friend's surprise bday party.


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

Float trip!


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

MissouriMule said:


> Just use your imagination....:smt077
> 
> Think I scared off jwkimber45!


Nope!!! Take a lot more than that to scare me off!! Just been away from the office all day. Just got home from Cincy.

Now, wheres those pics??????:smt076


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Now, wheres those pics??????:smt076


I was wondering the same thing! :mrgreen:


----------

